# People play piano ... you know why?



## Jose

When I was 7, my parents had me take piano and music theory lessons. That's just one of the many reasons people play piano: to obey or please their parents  .

I was asking other people (including my younger brother, who is a pro pianist), reading here and there, because I need to know if selling sheet music on the Web could be a good business. The answers to the question: what are the reasons people play piano were -- some of them -- amazing  . 
Watch and see!

*1) To impress the opposite sex *
The majority of people are attracted by intelligent persons of the opposite sex. Said one visitor of our site, who lives in the US: "I have always admired the American Idol Competitors who can really sing and get compliments from Simon Cowell, especially those who are pretty. That is human nature.

*2) Owing to the parent's pressing *
For those who started studying piano since childhood, it is likely that it was because of the parents pressure. That happens mainly in asiatic countries. Parents ignore their sons' interests until they allowed them to try.

*3) For passion *It is for the sake of passion for the instrument that some people start learning the piano art. Perhaps they were unable to pay the fees when they were younger. Yet they love the piano and long for the day they could play it well. Provided you have the passion, I am sure you will become some day a great pianist, no matter how old could you be.

*4) Because they admire those who play well *
When we admire someone who is excellent in some art, se usually strive to learn doing the same ourselves. Perhaps you have seen some pianist playing skilfully, and that prompted you to imitate him or her.

*5) For showing off your musical talents *
It is always fitting to play in public, provided there is an enthusiastic audience. It is irrelevant whether it be a crowd or just a small group of friends. People feel themselves appreciated whenever they have the chance of showing their especial talents.

*6) When a certain number of friends can play the piano, I feel I could not be the exception*. 
Some persons decide to learn the piano because of the example of others.

*7) On account that it is an excellent therapeutic tool for the stress of life.*
One can set forth one's feelings through the piano. Keep in mind that it is always possible to reflect your emotions through a mere occasional improvisation.

*8) For sheer delight *
¡Yes! It is really funny when you do something not all can do as effectively as you.

*9) To be able to do the accompaniment to the songs we like*. 
For this group of people, to sing is the primary passion.But in former times, when the karaoke was not still popular, to learn the piano was the best alternative.

*10) Because it is thought the piano was the easiest instrument to learn. *
In the piano, the keys are firmly set. To practice in the piano could be compared to target shooting: to hit the key at the right moment for a certain period of time. Is it not that simple?

Do you think people's reasons are "reasonable"? How about your own motives? I would like you to explain to us why you would play the piano or other instrument too.
_________________


----------



## BuddhaBandit

Interesting stuff. I've been playing piano for quite a while now, and I'm firmly in the 3/7/8 camp.

Note: although No. 1 isn't a bad bonus


----------



## R-F

BuddhaBandit said:


> Interesting stuff. I've been playing piano for quite a while now, and I'm firmly in the 3/7/8 camp.
> 
> Note: although No. 1 isn't a bad bonus


Ditto.


----------



## jenny

I've only been playing the piano for about 6 months, taking it up as my second instrument, but I started it partly for reason 9 and also partly because it generally improves musical ability, helps with learning other instruments and can help with teaching other instruments. Is that a reason on your list?


----------



## Kezza

I taught myself piano at school because I didn't like any of the guitarists so I didn't want to be a drummer for them in any of the ensembles.

I started playing percussion for a few reasaons.
I wanted to be the cool drummer guy.
I was told I was a natural after being tested for a few different instruments
so they could decide what I should play in my primary school band.
I didn't want to play flute  Even though I have "perfect flute teeth"

Don't get me wrong I now appreciate the flute as much as any instrument and it makes some beautiful sounds. I have thought about picking it up as a 2nd instrument.

But now I've just grown to love the beauty of a marimba/vibraphone and I love the powerful sound of a Timpani.

I'm the only musical person in my family. I had the opposite of getting pressured into it


----------



## Krummhorn

Having formally studied classical piano for 6 years on my way to become a classical organist that would clearly put me at #3 above - I still have a great passion for the piano, and have a piano at home which I play almost everyday, which brings us to item #7 above - I find playing after a really blotto day is very therapeutic for me. 

I also fall somewhat into #9 above too ... Ive been a professional accompanist for the past 40 years or so ... My wife claims I am a better pianist than organist - I love both instruments equally and never get enough time in the week for either.


----------



## confuoco

I like to learn playing the piano only for one reason...because this instrument has harmonic aspect. I play the clarinet and as I am not professional, I am very unhappy that I can't play "complete works" (exceptionally a few really solo works for clarinet). At least I miss somebody for piano accompainment. On the piano, I would be able to play "complete works".


----------



## leeau

I started 10 yrs ago, and I've been enjoying it ever since.

1) To impress the opposite sex
I don't get many chances to play in front of others except for my family members (who have know choice) and as the acc. at my church..

2) Owing to the parent's pressing
I am from an Asian country where every child is taught at least one musical instrument (piano being by far the most popular) or else you fall behind the superkid race! 
But my parents believed reading sheet music would worsen my eyesight (I started wearing glasses since 5..). After years of pleading I finally got to start when I was 14. 

3) For passion 
I just really like the instrument, its sound, music, playing it, and watching & listening to others who play it well. 

4) Because they admire those who play well
Meh. I've seen many with amazing techniques with no passion whatsoever.. doesn't move you at all.

5) For showing off your musical talents
Again, not many chances to really play in front of others. Many people don't know how to appreciate good piano music anyway, and I don't think I'm good enough to show off..

6) When a certain number of friends can play the piano, I feel I could not be the exception.
Nah.. I didn't much care what other kids were doing.

7) On account that it is an excellent therapeutic tool for the stress of life.
8) For sheer delight
YES!
YES!
YES!
I love love love playing the piano, no matter how badly I play. 

9) To be able to do the accompaniment to the songs we like.
I guess this is a bonus for me since I love singing too.

10) Because it is thought the piano was the easiest instrument to learn.
It is not the easiest instrument to be very good at.. also it is very expensive and impossible to carry around .. not the most convenient one either.


----------

